# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  War and Peace by Lev Tolstoy (Russian and English)

## MasterAdmin

http://masterrussian.com/war_and_peace.shtml 
(chapter 1 available)

----------


## Leof

Здорово!
Интересно, что английский перевод отличается от русского текста.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Скорее всего, это потому что перевод литературный. Такие работы обычно никогда дословно не переводят. В целом, довольно близко к оригиналу. Перевод: Louise and Aylmer Maude.

----------

